# Wyndham Nashville or Smokey Mountains



## Joe33426 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have plans for a week in Washington DC June 2014 and was thinking that maybe I could also plan a stop in Tennessee on the trip back to FL.  

So, I'm debating between Wyndham Nashville or Smoky Mountains.   

If we stay at Smoky Mountain there seems to be a lot to do around that area.  

I'm not sure about Nashville.  

There is just two of us, both adults, and no kids.  We're not into water parks, theme parks, etc.  But will do museums, tourist traps, tours, dining, etc.  Oh yeah, neither of us are into country music too much.  

How much time should I allow, do we need a full week?  

Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## jmurp62 (Sep 13, 2013)

*No country for me either*

I would definitely say come to Nashville! I moved here 20 yrs ago and I love it. There is lots more than country music, which btw, I am still not a big fan. We have, IMHO, the best blues bar outside Nawlins, called The Bourbon Street Blues and Boogie Bar. The resort is right across the street from the awesome Opryland Hotel and the Opry Mills Mall is right behind that. There are museums, the Nashville Symphony and some of the best food around. 
Here are a few links
http://franklin.thefuntimesguide.com/2012/05/things-to-do-in-nashville.php

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g55229-Activities-Nashville_Tennessee.html

It's a fun city. Come see us!
Murf


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Sep 13, 2013)

We're actually staying June 7th-14th at the Great Smokies Lodge next summer. The one with the water park on property. But we also plan on going to Dollywood and Splash Mountain water park. We will spend 2 days in Gatlinburg. One on the mountain and one doing the tourist things. The aquarium and Ripley's and the haunted house, etc. If you go to the website to look at ticket prices for the aquarium it shows you how many other attractions you can add to your aquarium tickets for just a few dollars per place. 

We are going to go to Wonderworks one day and see the comedy show that is in the same building with Wonder Works. You can buy a combo ticket for both of them.

We are probably going to spend a few hours driving through the national park.

There are also some go carts the family wants to check out in Pigeon Forge.

We will be going to Nashville in the near future ourselves, but we chose Gatlinburg first.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 13, 2013)

There's more to Nashville than country, but that's it's money maker. If you do decide on Nashville get your reservation in early. Wyndham Nashville is a very busy resort in the summer due to it's location. A lot of owners, including myself, stop there for a night of three as we cross the country. It's half way between our home and Florida making it a great stopover location.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 14, 2013)

If you enjoy American history, there is a lot of that to be seen in and around Nashville too.  Jack Daniel's distillery in Lynchburg, TN is an easy day trip from there as well.


----------



## Joe33426 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. It sounds like Nashville will be more our speed.  I'm awaiting for two recently purchased contracts to close, so hopefully I'll get my points in time to make a reservation at Nashville.


----------



## tx_ranger (Sep 16, 2013)

We stayed at Smokey Mountains in March 2012. Happy with Wyndham there-about 30-45 min drive to get into Mountain area past Gaitlynburg. We loved the mountains:many easy-to- mod hiking trails and waterfalls. Very pretty driving through Smokies also if not into hiking. We spent 3+ days touring in the mountains. Gaitlynburg was cute with shopping for a day outing. We would of loved to do Dollywood, but it was closed when we were there. We liked the Titanic museum also. Lots of good food around.Wineries. We enjoyed our stay even with 3 picky teens and hiking wasn't too hard for our teen on chemo.


----------



## Denise (Oct 2, 2013)

Stayed at the Wyndham Nashville last October. The unit was very nice, staff very friendly. We visited the following in Nashville and enjoyed them all: Ryman Auditorium, Grand Ole Opry tour, The Hermitage (Andrew Jackson's home), The Lane Motor Museum, the Country Music Hall of Fame & Museum and the Tennessee State Museum.

The Jack Daniels tour was one of the best factory tours I have ever been on.

The town of Franklin was very interesting. We visited the Carnton Plantation along with the Confederate cemetery.  The also saw the Carter & Lotz houses. Had a very good meal at Puckett's Grocery.

Plan to return to Nashville, really liked the area and lots more to see. October had great weather.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure when you thinking of coming in June:

CMA Music Festival 2014
LP Field, Nashville, TN 
Thu, Jun 5, 2014 - Sun, Jun 8, 2014 

Tough Mudder - Nashville
Sat & Sun, Jun 7 & 8

Check out 

http://www.visitmusiccity.com/


----------

